# Not sure if it's plastisol or not



## daveym (Jun 13, 2007)

I bought some of my own custom transfers from a company in China. As far as I know they were plastisol but the company always used to refer to them as a different name, such as transfer film. Once on the t shirt they have a slight touch. They feel rubbery and quite stretchy. Theae were large prints and came on clear film that has quite a potent smell, Al. Oat like white spirit. 

I didn't really persue using these transfers and went for a different type of printing. I have a whole stash of these transfers sat here collecting dust when really I could be putting them on t shirts and make some extra cash.

I couldn't recall what the company suggested was the best washing setting for these and also the correct pressing temp and times. A few months ago I did a test print and wore the t shirt. My partner washed it at 60 degrees and the whole print wrinkled and literally started peeling away from the garment. If you pulled on parts it would stretch and the print would pull away, so it put me off from using these again. On the other hand I was thinking I may be I was pressing these wrongly. Normally i wash clothing at 30 or 40 degrees so I'm guessing it might of been far too hot to wash a plastisol printwd garment? Would this issue be consistent with plastisol transfers? If so, what are the recommended pressing settings as maybe I'm pressing these wrongly.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Based on what you described, they sound more like Direct To Film (DTF) transfers than plastisol. 

Track your supplier down and get the proper settings so you can do a more meaningful test.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

daveym said:


> Theae were large prints and came on clear film that has quite a potent smell, Al. Oat like white spirit.


This would indicate solvent based inks.
DTF and plastisol are not the only ways to make transfers.



daveym said:


> My partner washed it at 60 degrees and the whole print wrinkled and literally started peeling away from the garment.





daveym said:


> I'm guessing it might of been far too hot to wash a plastisol printwd garment?


The problem is most likely the adhesive used.
Here is an example often used for heat sensitive fabrics


----------

